# For Shackleford



## Computerman91 (Jan 1, 2022)

See fucker


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 1, 2022)

Hey @Samp3i look🔍
Another graduate from the school of autist...


----------



## shackleford (Jan 1, 2022)

beauty school drop out took a couple extra years. its ok. congrats on the graduation Rizzo.


----------



## Computerman91 (Jan 1, 2022)

nah


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 1, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Hey @Samp3i look🔍
> Another graduate from the school of autist...


Have to read the whole thread, but looks legit. He has my endorsement to be welcome into the club of autism.


I just noticed, this is the whole thread... Wtf is this shit?


----------



## shackleford (Jan 1, 2022)

computerbot is trolling the chatbox. i called him out for lying about his age and i guess he's proud of his academic accomplishments?


----------



## Freakmidd (Jan 1, 2022)

Congratulations on graduating from high school, I guess?? 

This year..

WTF?


----------



## Yano (Jan 1, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Congratulations on graduating from high school, I guess??
> 
> This year..
> 
> WTF?


Makes my watch officially older than this kid.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 1, 2022)

Did someone card him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Did someone card him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He was going on about being 18, taking some ridiculous 6 compound mega stack (like 3g of gear per week), and being in the military.

Said he's going for his IFBB pro card, but that we should look for someone big to come up from the south. He can't share his name though, because he said he will go to prison... not sure how we would ever validate it

This was all I remember, I went to bed around 11pm... so maybe more happened after I left.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Makes my watch officially older than this kid.



I wouldnt count on it.
Last time I checked, May is. ot when school ends.
Probably on victory lap #8 or some shit


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 1, 2022)

lets just go with liar?


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I wouldnt count on it.
> Last time I checked, May is. ot when school ends.
> Probably on victory lap #8 or some shit


In Houston Texas, the last day of high school is around may 29th, and summer break starts June 1st.

The date on his diploma doesn't look unusual to me. Makes sense they would need to print them a few days before the graduation ceremony.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> In Houston Texas, the last day of high school is around may 29th, and summer break starts June 1st.
> 
> The date on his diploma doesn't look unusual to me. Makes sense they would need to print them a few days before the graduation ceremony.



Fair enough, makes sense.
We are mid-End of June up here.
Either way, not too sure why anyone would post a high school diploma.
Lost mine over a decade ago


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fair enough, makes sense.
> We are mid-End of June up here.
> Either way, not too sure why anyone would post a high school diploma.
> Lost mine over a decade ago


I think he was trying to prove that he's really 18 years old. Not that this proves anything...  a person could me any age and get their diploma.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think he was trying to prove that he's really 18 years old.



Ahh,
Whatever
I mean, I could go create a diploma saying I'm an M.D right now, pretty sure I wouldnt even have to pull up Adobe to do it.
But sure, I mean... what ever floats the old boat, am I right?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 1, 2022)

Oh yeah?
Well I'm a fucking Doctor @Computerman91 
How do ya like dem apples?
Fucking Applesauce

Side note, if I wasnt on site, I'd just edit a date of today into it (My PDF license doesnt extend to my phone)
Use a few signatures from my docusign storage and it would look legit as fuck
So what's the whole point here?


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ahh,
> Whatever
> I mean, I could go create a diploma saying I'm an M.D right now, pretty sure I wouldnt even have to pull up Adobe to do it.
> But sure, I mean... what ever floats the old boat, am I right?


Don't disagree at all.

Honestly I don't care either way though. I am just a humble moderator reporting back on the chat box adventure.

For those interested, I think his stack is as follows _(said he's working his way up to 800mg Tren)_. I have no idea why an 18 year old would need this much gear.

Tren 400mg
Test 1000mg
NPP 400mg
EQ 400mg
Anadrol 25mg
Dbol 25mg


----------



## TODAY (Jan 1, 2022)

Computerman91 said:


> nah


Do they not teach a class on how to live past the age of 25 in high school anymore?


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Don't disagree at all.
> 
> Honestly I don't care either way though. I am just a humble moderator reporting back on the chat box adventure.
> 
> ...


Shittiest genetic ever, I mean @JuiceTrain  compared to him is a fucking ifbb pro genetic wise 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> * I have no idea why an 18 year old would need this much gear.*
> 
> Tren 400mg
> Test 1000mg
> ...


They dont, only the retarded ones do... And lazy...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2022)

He must be a dumb fuck then because looking at his post history he was 19 in October 2020. That’s kinda old for high school.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He must be a dumb fuck then because looking at his post history he was 19 in October 2020. That’s kinda old for high school.


I think in chat he said he lied about his age when he joined. If that's true, then that means he must have done his first cycle when he was 16 or 17. 🥴


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think in chat he said he lied about his age when he joined. If that's true, then that means he must have done his first cycle when he was 16 or 17. 🥴


Ahhh… ok… that’s better. 🙄

Crazy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 1, 2022)

i love when a new greenie comes and thinks anyone gives a fuck about their accolades


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Oh yeah?
> Well I'm a fucking Doctor @Computerman91
> How do ya like dem apples?
> Fucking Applesauce
> ...


That shit is not signed. Fake news!


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Don't disagree at all.
> 
> Honestly I don't care either way though. I am just a humble moderator reporting back on the chat box adventure.
> 
> ...


another dumb fuck troll


----------



## Yano (Jan 1, 2022)

Hey at least he posted a pic. Ya gota give him credit for that and I mean look at this dude , total power house , you can tell he's a serious lifter just by the look on his face.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Hey at least he posted a pic. Ya gota give him credit for that and I mean look at this dude , total power house , you can tell he's a serious lifter just by the look on his face.
> View attachment 16804


I'm not even joking, but I bet that kid in the picture can easily outlift me 🤣


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> Hey at least he posted a pic. Ya gota give him credit for that and I mean look at this dude , total power house , you can tell he's a serious lifter just by the look on his face.
> View attachment 16804


Still.....packing more meat then @Kalicut, sad to admit I know


----------



## Yano (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm not even joking, but I bet that kid in the picture can easily outlift me 🤣


True story and not one of my prouder moments in high school. We had 2 brothers with Downes in our class , really nice guys , funny as hell but one had anger issues and would just go off for no reason. Were leaving school one day heading to where the busses are parked and he's in a full blown rage , we try to just walk past and he grabs my brother. Now we got taught to box by my dad n grandfather he was golden gloves , I was never a young tyson but even at that age there weren't many folks that wanted me to hit them twice i got a pretty good left hand. I smashed that kid in the nose with every thing i had ,, WHAMMO !! he lets Ricky go and says to me ,, OH You wanna fight and tries to grab be as the teachers showed up and locked onto him. First time and really only time in my life ive hit some one as hard as I could and it had zero effect.


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm not even joking, but I bet that kid in the picture can easily outlift me 🤣


I thought the same but because you are a midget and have such a big disability between your leg I didn't want to pile on


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 1, 2022)

Yano said:


> True story and not one of my prouder moments in high school. We had 2 brothers with Downes in our class , really nice guys , funny as hell but one had anger issues and would just go off for no reason. Were leaving school one day heading to where the busses are parked and he's in a full blown rage , we try to just walk past and he grabs my brother. Now we got taught to box by my dad n grandfather he was golden gloves , I was never a young tyson but even at that age there weren't many folks that wanted me to hit them twice i got a pretty good left hand. I smashed that kid in the nose with every thing i had ,, WHAMMO !! he lets Ricky go and says to me ,, OH You wanna fight and tries to grab be as the teachers showed up and locked onto him. First time and really only time in my life ive hit some one as hard as I could and it had zero effect.


Not trying to be rude and make fun of legit special needs people, but you have heard the term “retard strength” it’s real.


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 1, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Still.....packing more meat then @Kalicut, sad to admit I know


My meat size was suppose to be just between me and you. I can’t believe you…

Honestly I can’t believe this guy had to prove he has a high school diploma…


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Don't disagree at all.
> 
> Honestly I don't care either way though. I am just a humble moderator reporting back on the chat box adventure.
> 
> ...


Fuck me.

There’s no way that an 18 year old is to the point in their lifting that they need 3g of gear.

This whole situation reeks of neckbeard.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Fuck me.
> 
> There’s no way that an 18 year old is to the point in their lifting that they need 3g of gear.
> 
> This whole situation reeks of neckbeard.


ive never been over 700mg of test in 10 years


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Fuck me.
> 
> There’s no way that an 18 year old is to the point in their lifting that they need 3g of gear.
> 
> This whole situation reeks of neckbeard.


Must be one of those neckbeards from Meso perhaps.


----------



## Samp3i (Jan 1, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> ive never been over 700mg of test in 10 years


That doesn't mean much, you could have used 700 mg test and 700mg tren and masteron etc. What matters it the total G of AAS.

Actually is much better to go high test then using other compounds that are known for being harsh on the body still that cycle is silly for a 18 years old, no little boy should do AAS period. You need to wait to be fully grown before using AAS, especially because you are a retard at 30 imagine at 18


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 1, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> That doesn't mean much, you could have used 700 mg test and 700mg tren and masteron etc. What matters it the total G of AAS.
> 
> Actually is much better to go high test then using other compounds that are known for being harsh on the body still that cycle is silly for a 18 years old, no little boy should do AAS period. You need to wait to be fully grown before using AAS, especially because you are a retard at 30 imagine at 18


thats true i was just talking test ive used lots of stacks that equal way more then 700


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 1, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> They dont, only the retarded ones do... And lazy...


How about suicidal. I’ve read stories of teenagers hanging them self fucking with too much wrong shit


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 1, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> How about suicidal. I’ve read stories of teenagers hanging them self fucking with too much wrong shit


The amount of teenagers that already committee suicide, probably because of hormones and most teenagers are mental basket cases during them years, it’s probably not a good idea to up and take hormones


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 1, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> The amount of teenagers that already committee suicide, probably because of hormones and most teenagers are mental basket cases during them years, it’s probably not a good idea to up and take hormones


Especially tren


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 1, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> Especially tren


Don't even think for a second that stuff like tren is OK with teenagers...


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 1, 2022)

I’m aware. Its why I said it


MindlessWork said:


> Don't even think for a second that stuff like tren is OK with teenagers...


----------



## shackleford (Jan 1, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> I’m aware. Its why I said it


dont even think about it.. 

lol


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

The brain doesn't even finish fully developing until age 25. It's well documented that nandrolone, Tren, and other 19-nor's can create irreversible changes in the brain. IMO it's not a good idea to play with fire when the brain is still developing.

At age 18, you don't even understand what your real genetic potential is yet. So why the rush to use as much drugs as you can cram into your body?

It's a shame kids feel the need to run to gear immediately. It's a bigger shame that they do it for a sport where there's little money or recognition to be made compared to other sports. I'm not knocking bodybuilding, but let's be honest... it's highly underpaid/undervalued.

Not that I actually advocate this... but I mean if you're going to ruin yourself with massive amounts of gear, at least do it in a sport that had the highest probability of giving a good amount of financial returns.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 1, 2022)

shackleford said:


> dont even think about it..
> 
> lol


I know. It’s like I’m 16 and I showed my bodybuilding dad a finaplix gun.


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The brain doesn't even finish fully developing until age 25. It's well documented that nandrolone, Tren, and other 19-nor's can create irreversible changes in the brain. IMO it's not a good idea to play with fire when the brain is still developing.
> 
> At age 18, you don't even understand what your real genetic potential is yet. So why the rush to use as much drugs as you can cram into your body?
> 
> ...


Perfectly said


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 1, 2022)

Kalicut said:


> Perfectly said


+1

Can't agree more


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The brain doesn't even finish fully developing until age 25. It's well documented that nandrolone, Tren, and other 19-nor's can create irreversible changes in the brain. IMO it's not a good idea to play with fire when the brain is still developing.
> 
> At age 18, you don't even understand what your real genetic potential is yet. So why the rush to use as much drugs as you can cram into your body?
> 
> ...



I blame the trannies
I mean, it's okay to get a fuck tonneng sex change at 14 now without parental permission and go on HRT to change genders.
So it must be fine to run grams of gear as a teenager...right?

Let's ignore the FACT that the endocrine system doesnt fully mature until between 21-25.
So in REALITY, you actually dont k ow who you are until these changes stop
@Skanksmasher has a point, let's look at Tranny suicide rates, expect the same of young Gear users.

Gotta love the Neo Liberal


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 1, 2022)

Honestly I hate to even say it but I know of a local TRT clinic that started his kids on it at 14… his daughter sounds like a man, she’s probably early 20s don’t know how the son turned out.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> I’m aware. Its why I said it


Yea but we need @MindlessWork to give guidance based upon his extensive personal experience with Tren. 

Wait…. Oh fuck, he’s got zero experience with it. He’s just doing his parrot thing. STFU Mindless.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea but we need @MindlessWork to give guidance based upon his extensive personal experience with Tren.
> 
> Wait…. Oh fuck, he’s got zero experience with it. He’s just doing his parrot thing. STFU Mindless.



Dont know why I'm laughing so hard at this.
But I'm picturing that you're sitting there getting agitated and letting out a sigh at mindless giving Tren Advice when hes ran like 1 cycle


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The brain doesn't even finish fully developing until age 25. It's well documented that nandrolone, Tren, and other 19-nor's can create irreversible changes in the brain. IMO it's not a good idea to play with fire when the brain is still developing.
> 
> At age 18, you don't even understand what your real genetic potential is yet. So why the rush to use as much drugs as you can cram into your body?
> 
> ...


+ 10,000. I couldn’t agree even more.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> + 10,000. I couldn’t agree even more.



I also agree

+ 10,001

Am I doing it right?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Dont know why I'm laughing so hard at this.
> But I'm picturing that you're sitting there getting agitated and letting out a sigh at mindless giving Tren Advice when hes ran like 1 cycle


Fucking drives me crazy. It’s how he gets the 20,000+ post history on forums. Just nonstop bullshit and babble.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I blame the trannies
> I mean, it's okay to get a fuck tonneng sex change at 14 now without parental permission and go on HRT to change genders.
> So it must be fine to run grams of gear as a teenager...right?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I blame the recent fitness trend on social media... and to some degree I also blame all the idiots on Reddit. I doubt wannabe meatheads are paying much attention to transexuals.

Fitness influencers have normalized use of PED's; which normally I'd be in support for, if their target audience wasn't teenagers.


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 1, 2022)

I think I’m going to blast a gram of tren for 20 weeks


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Honestly, I blame the recent fitness trend on social media... and to some degree I also blame all the idiots on Reddit. I doubt wannabe meatheads are paying much attention to transexuals.
> 
> Fitness influencers have normalized use of PED's; which normally I'd be in support for, if their target audience wasn't teenagers.



You're probably right
I dint use social media
The closest thing in use is Gear forums, specifically UGBB, so I'm not up to speed on "Influencers" or whatever the fuck they are.

It all confuses me, metaverse, social media influence etc... seems pretty silly


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I'm not even joking, but I bet that kid in the picture can easily outlift me 🤣


you are truly right about that.  as kids we were always scare to get beat up by them because my uncles would tell us that they cannot control their own strength.  But I later found out that they don't really like being touched.  My spouse confirmed it cos he works with autistic kids.


----------



## Kalicut (Jan 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> You're probably right
> I dint use social media
> The closest thing in use is Gear forums, specifically UGBB, so I'm not up to speed on "Influencers" or whatever the fuck they are.
> 
> It all confuses me, metaverse, social media influence etc... seems pretty silly


I dropped all social media a year ago, but now I do watch a fair bit of YouTube and pretty much everyone on their has at least 3 steroid stories, maybe good maybe bad stories, but they’re all shredded and have that “dream body” and they’re just telling everyone I had to use this this and this to get this body but hiding it with you have to eat all this everyday work out x times a day for x amount of time while taking all these supplements and you can have these results in a few months.


----------



## GSgator (Jan 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Oh yeah?
> Well I'm a fucking Doctor @Computerman91
> How do ya like dem apples?
> Fucking Applesauce
> ...


Can you make me a vaccination card lol. Come to find out my wife got her test results back and it’s confirmed we have been battling COVID the last few days so I’ve got naturally immunity.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jan 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He must be a dumb fuck then because looking at his post history he was 19 in October 2020. That’s kinda old for high school.



We had a couple people that were super super seniors.  One guy was in my grade and he an older brother that was supposed to be graduating at the same time he was.  I don't believe the guy graduated that year.  I believe at some age they move you to a different school.  

Slic.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He was going on about being 18, taking some ridiculous 6 compound mega stack (like 3g of gear per week), and being in the military.
> 
> Said he's going for his IFBB pro card, but that we should look for someone big to come up from the south. He can't share his name though, because he said he will go to prison... not sure how we would ever validate it
> 
> This was all I remember, I went to bed around 11pm... so maybe more happened after I left.


That's weird cause he was 19 back in 2020... all the other shit is the same nonsense he posts over and over


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I doubt wannabe meatheads are paying much attention to transexuals.


@TrennedOutLunatic has left the chat


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## slicwilly2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

There is no proof that is the guy's diploma.  You can buy those things off the internet and use whatever date you want on them.  For all we know he paid the $9.99 and got a nifty diploma to hang on the wall.  

Slic.


----------

